# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صور لاعبي المريخ عبر العصور (نتمنى مساهمة الجميع)

## hishamkh

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كلنا رأينا قائمة النجوم الذين تشرفوا بارتداء شعار المريخ

رأيكم شنو يا شباب نقوم بتجميع أكبر قدر من صور لاعبي المريخ السابقين
*

----------


## hishamkh

* 
كمال عبدالوهاب 
*****


عماد العمدة
*

----------


## hishamkh

* 
كمال عبدالغني

*****

 
سامي عز الدين
*

----------


## hishamkh

* 
حامد بريمة 
*****



عاطف القوز
*

----------


## hishamkh

*

بدرالدين بخيت

******
 
بابكر الحلو (باكمبا) 
******
 
جمال أبوعنجة  
****** 
 
ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومة)
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*اقترح بناء قاعدة معلومات كاملة تكون مرجعية تحمل صور ونبذة تاريخية ونبذه شخصية عن نجوم وتاريخ المريخ وتحفظ كارشيف يرجع لها وان تحفظ الصزر بطريفة لاتتأثر بتأثر مراكز تحميل الصور بالحذف والاضافة وأأعتقد الشباب المختصين الذين صمموا هذا الاستايل الجميل والمنتدي قادرون علي ذلك
*

----------


## hishamkh

* 
محمد موسى 
******* 
 
فاروق جبرة
*

----------


## الامين1002

*حاجة جميلة صور رائعة يديكم العافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكورين ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد الرفاعى

*[mtohg=#ff0000]http://www.albrkal.com/upload/uploads/لاعبى%20المريخ006.[/mtohg]
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*العجب العجيب
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*الملك فيصل العجب
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*عز الدين الدحيش
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*بله جابر ياجابر كسورنا
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*المريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مريخ الزمن الجميل
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*حارس عرين السودان حامد بريمه
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*شموع مهداءلكل مريخابي غيور
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مريخ السوداني
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*فاروق جبره
*

----------


## النافعابى

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*http://merrikhabonline.net/up//uploa...0341c1be44.jpg
*

----------

